# 2 week old puppy questions



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Just some questions about my pup.

Do pups open there eyes at two weeks? 

When I visited my pup she and another sibling starting sucking on my thumb (they were fed shortly after by mom) it was so cute. 

What should I be expecting to see when I visit them again in two weeks (they will be four weeks by then)


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Puppies should start opening eyes around 14days some are just after. I am very shocked that a breeder let you visit so early one, but on your next visit I would be looking at how the puppies react to you - are they happy to be handled, or do they freak and shy away, do the puppies look healthy and well cared for, the same goes for other dogs in the house including parents.. How the parents are around you and their owners & just that everything seems right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Goodness! I'd never let anyone outside of close family view a litter before 5 weeks. 

At four weeks, I wouldn't expect too much (as in them having their own individual personalities). My pups are with Mum and just visits to the whelping room by close family members until 4 weeks. Then the socialisation begins from there. I don't let people view before 5 weeks because it's not until then that you can really get an idea of personality and, even then, a pup that is shy at 5 weeks can be the livliest, most confident pup by 7 weeks.

Just out of interest, has the breeder taken a deposit from you at this early stage?


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Puppies should start opening eyes around 14days some are just after. I am very shocked that a breeder let you visit so early one, but on your next visit I would be looking at how the puppies react to you - are they happy to be handled, or do they freak and shy away, do the puppies look healthy and well cared for, the same goes for other dogs in the house including parents.. How the parents are around you and their owners & just that everything seems right.


When should we have gone? ooo boy 

All the pups had their eyes open, is possible for them to hear this early? as when we spoke to them they did respond though the two girls were more vocal with little barks then the boys.

Mom was very friendly she let us pet her and even gave my mom a kiss. She pretty much stayed beside the bed give the pups licks and just watching us. She didnt show any signs to not liking us being there. She was very well behaved and trained.

The lady had two larger dogs that had been put in another area as she didnt want them getting wound up with us visiting. But I watched them to and they seemed very well behaved and happy.

DD I give you and other breeders here thumbs up on handly litters so well I was so shocked I never knew pups were that tiny (this is the first time Ive seen pups at two weeks in the flesh) so for you to have to confidence to take care of something so little and in need of help I couldnt do it.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Goodness! I'd never let anyone outside of close family view a litter before 5 weeks.
> 
> At four weeks, I wouldn't expect too much (as in them having their own individual personalities). My pups are with Mum and just visits to the whelping room by close family members until 4 weeks. Then the socialisation begins from there. I don't let people view before 5 weeks because it's not until then that you can really get an idea of personality and, even then, a pup that is shy at 5 weeks can be the livliest, most confident pup by 7 weeks.
> 
> Just out of interest, has the breeder taken a deposit from you at this early stage?


Ok weve been the only people to visit the pups besides the ladies immediate family.

The reason we picked the girl we picked outside of the boys and other girl is one she was very vocal and was on the move in the bed. She was also one of the bigger pups on the scale as well as her colouring drew us to her as well. (Very hard to pick I wanted them all )

We gave a small deposit for her and have a receipt to show for it.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We visited when Holly was 10 days old, and then 5 weeks, then picked up at 7 weeks.

We didn't pay a deposit until 5 weeks, and got a receipt  As long as they used sanitising gel stuff and shoes off, I think the risk shouldn't be too high.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> When should we have gone? ooo boy
> 
> All the pups had their eyes open, is possible for them to hear this early? as when we spoke to them they did respond though the two girls were more vocal with little barks then the boys.
> 
> ...


Most breeders allow visitors between 4 and 5 weeks, for various reasons - bringing in injections, stressing mum, things can still go wrong for puppies so young - ect.
Puppies should start to hear about 3weeks.
Our puppies are usally born at around 4/5lbs so yes very small, it can be hard work that is why its so important to get it right.

we dont take deposits for puppies, never have and never will - simply because we breed for ourselves and owners need to be aware that we may change our mind and keep the pup they want and run it on ourselves. Glad you got a receipt though.
You have gave a deposit on a pup that may not make it, or may not be what you want. I personally would have waited.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Most breeders won't let you visit the pups until they are 5 weeks plus, as they are very vulnerable and you could bring outside germs in. You can't possibly pick a pup at two weeks old they will change so much, the smallest could become the biggest etc i chose a pup at 6 weeks and then changed my mind when i went to pick him up as he had changed into a different dog in the two weeks. Very strange to take a deposit at two weeks old a lot could happen even god forbid they could lose the litter.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> We visited when Holly was 10 days old, and then 5 weeks, then picked up at 7 weeks.
> 
> We didn't pay a deposit until 5 weeks, and got a receipt  As long as they used sanitising gel stuff and shoes off, I think the risk shouldn't be too high.


Yup sanitising gel, shoes off and sat cross legged around the bed.



Devil-Dogz said:


> Most breeders allow visitors between 4 and 5 weeks, for various reasons - bringing in injections, stressing mum, things can still go wrong for puppies so young - ect.
> Puppies should start to hear about 3weeks.
> Our puppies are usally born at around 4/5lbs so yes very small, it can be hard work that is why its so important to get it right.


That does make sense, yeh that is worry thinking something might go wrong I would hate that to happen

That way I leave to the people who are interested in it and have the time for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I wasn't thinking risk, I was thinking how the Mum of the pups would feel. Maybe it's just my breed but I think my girls would freak if a stranger visited at 2 weeks, handling their pups. Though by 5 weeks, they are happy to share the puppies and enjoy the attention from visitors.

I don't allow shoes around my house at any time and I insist that nobody visits another litter on the same day as they visit mine (too dangerous, in case they come from another litter with infection).

In my opinion, 2 weeks is far too early to be taking a deposit. I would want to make sure that the puppy was feeding (as in solids), hearing, seeing, all the vital things, before I even thought about making arrangements for new homes.

If I have an interested potential puppy owner, I send pics weekly and will "hold" a puppy - with no obligation on either side. Once the puppy is five weeks (preferably six) I invite the potential new owners to meet the puppy and if all parties are happy, I will take a deposit on the puppy at that time.

Newborn Chihuahua pups are usually between 3-5 ozs. It would take very little for one of my babies to go downhill as at two weeks old they would be less than a pound in weight. Where Chihuahuas are concerned you can't take risks, so perhaps I seem a bit OTT but I don't take chances.


----------



## dogloverdi (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi there! 
Puppies are not able to see clearly in the first two weeks. This means they depend entirely on their mother. Initially, in the wild, this was meant to protect them. They couldn't go very far from their mom and this saved them from dangers. 
In this first two weeks they just need warmth and food (mother's milk). In their third week their senses open up and by the fourth week they even start wagging their tails. They gain a sense of coordination and are able to see and smell clearly. They even become interested in some other foods than their mother's milk. In the fourth week, breeders start pushing the weaning process. 
If you want to know more about weaning puppies visit Weaning Puppies: When and How?
Enjoy your puppies!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

we are just the same as all you said above (apart from we never take a deposit at any stage) - but again we have a small breed. The Chinese Cresteds. There is no room for mistakes with any litter mind.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Yup sanitising gel, shoes off and sat cross legged around the bed.


We sat in her living room, with the momma cavvie and pups in their bed a few feet away, but she had her other dogs running around, so we interacted with them first, before seeing the pups. We didn't really handle them much, apart from to look at them.

What breed was it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> we are just the same as all you said above (apart from we never take a deposit at any stage) - but again we have a small breed. The Chinese Cresteds. There is no room for mistakes with any litter mind.


I totally agree, every life is precious. I think though, with smaller breeds, you just have to be that EXTRA bit careful, as they are so fragile in the early days.

With regard the deposit, I usually take a deposit because people prefer to leave a deposit; to give security that the puppy is theirs. I have to say though if, for any reason, I feel that the puppy should not go to an owner, I will return deposit with an explanation (like I did to a woman who seemed the nicest, most genuine person on earth and when I googled her address, found she was a breeder - and have since seen her advertising puppies:nono. I now endorse my puppies KC registrations to help combat that particular worry (not that it guarantees it).


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> We sat in her living room, with the momma cavvie and pups in their bed a few feet away, but she had her other dogs running around, so we interacted with them first, before seeing the pups. We didn't really handle them much, apart from to look at them.
> 
> What breed was it?


The breeder basically picked up each pup so we could see what colours they were and just pointed out who was a girl or boy. We just petted them while laid in the bed mostly.

Mom is a cross between Shih tzu and Maltese and the father is a Maltese.



Chihuahua Angels said:


> I totally agree, every life is precious. I think though, with smaller breeds, you just have to be that EXTRA bit careful, as they are so fragile in the early days.
> 
> With regard the deposit, I usually take a deposit because people prefer to leave a deposit; to give security that the puppy is theirs. I have to say though if, for any reason, I feel that the puppy should not go to an owner, I will return deposit with an explanation (like I did to a woman who seemed the nicest, most genuine person on earth and when I googled her address, found she was a breeder - and have since seen her advertising puppies:nono. I now endorse my puppies KC registrations to help combat that particular worry (not that it guarantees it).


The deposit is to hold the pup for us, we wont give the rest until that pups in our car


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I dont think I'd be letting people come to see puppies at that age. Even my mother didn't come around until ours all had their eyes open and she wouldn't touch them anyway as she believes that they shouldn't be handled while they are still being fed by the mother.

New owners came to visit at 5 weeks old or later and this litter will be the same.


----------

